# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما هي أبواب فقه العبادات؟

## أحمد محمد الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما هي الأبواب التي تندرج تحت فقه العبادات؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

منهج عرض أبواب الفقهيغطي الفقه الإسلامي كل ما يحتاجه الناس في حياتهم؛ فأحكام العبادات – مثلاً – تنظِّم علاقة الإنسان بربه، وأحكام المعاملات تُنظِّم علاقته بأفراد مجتمعه سواء في ذلك المعاملات المالية، أو العلاقات الأُسرية، أو العلاقات الدولية والخارجية، أو القضائية والعقابية.
وعادة الفقهاء في كُتُبهم أنهم يعرضون الفقه في أبواب متتالية، مرتبةً ترتيبًا منطقيًا، بحيث تؤدي مباحث الباب الأول إلى مباحث الباب الثاني بلا تكلُّف، وبحيث تظهر العلاقة بين الأبواب المتتالية؛ وذلك تسهيلاً على الباحث في الفقه حيث يجد الأحكام المتقاربة متناسقة ومجموعة في صعيد واحد. فيبدأ الفقهاء بعرض فقه العبادات، ثم فقه المعاملات، ثم فقه الأسرة، ثم فقه الجنايات والحدود والقضاء.
فيبدؤون بالعبادات لأنها الغاية من خَلق الخَلق؛ قال تعالى: {وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون} [الذاريات:56]، وأول العبادات وأعظمُها الصلاة، وهي عماد الدين، والفريضة التي تجعل العبد على موعد مع ربه على مدار اليوم. ثمَّ هم يُقدِّمون الطهارة لأنها أول شروط الصلاة؛ سواء أكانت الطهارة من الخبث للبدن والثوب والمكان أم كانت من الحدث أصغرًا كان أو أكبر.
فالترتيب المنطقي أن يُبدأ أولاً بأحكام الطهارة ثم يُبنى عليها بعد ذلك؛ لأن التخلية إنما تكون قبل التحلية.
وبعد أحكام الصلاة يذكرون أحكام الزكاة؛ لأنها آكد أركان الإسلام بعد الصلاة، ثم يذكرون أحكام الصوم ثم أحكام الحج؛ ليتم بذلك عرض جميع أركان الإسلام العملية.
ومما يَلحق بالعبادات – غير الأركان الأربعة – أحكام الجهاد، والأيمان والنذور، والصيد والذبائح، والعقيقة، والأطعمة والأشرِبة والكفَّارات.
ولأن الأصل أن يعتني الشخص بمَلء بطنه قبل أن يشتغل بتحصيل أسباب النكاح، حيث إن الناسَ يحتاجون للطعام والشراب من حين ولادتهم، فإن الفقهاء يقدمون أحكام البيع وما يلحق به من أنواع المعاملات المالية على أحكام النكاح وما يلحق به؛ وذلك لأن البيعَ والشراءَ من أكبر وسائل الحصول على الطعام والشراب.
ثم إن الشخص إذا شبع فإنه يطلب النكاح؛ ولهذا فإن الفقهاء يَعْرِضون فقه النكاح وما يلحق به من أبواب فقه الأسرة بعد عَرْضِهم لفقه البَيْع.
وإذا تمَّت النعمةُ بشِبَع البطن وكسوة البدن وتحصين الفرج، فإنه قد يحصل للشخص من الطغيان والبطر ما يحتاج معه إلى زجر وردع، من أجل ذلك فإن الفقهاء يعرضون أحكام الجنايات والحدود والقصاص والقضاء.
وفقهاء الشافعية يجعلون آخر أبواب الفقه عرضًا هو باب أحكام العِتق، أي عتق الرقيق والمماليك، طلبًا للفأل بالعتق من النار، بينما فقهاء الحنابلة فإنهم يختمون أبواب الفقه بباب أحكام الإقرار مع أن باب الإقرار مكانه الأليق به ضمن أبواب أحكام البيع، كإقرار الشخص بأنه باع، أو اشترى، أو استأجر وذلك طلبًا للفأل بأن يكون آخر كلام الإنسان من الدنيا الإقرار بشهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدًا رسول الله، ولكلٍ وجهة هو موليها.
7- منهج عرض أبواب الفقه - موقع مقالات إسلام ويب

----------


## أحمد محمد الحسن

لكن لماذا وضع كتاب الجنائز بعد كتاب الصلاة في زاد المستقنع؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> لكن لماذا وضع كتاب الجنائز بعد كتاب الصلاة في زاد المستقنع؟


أظن بعض الفقهاء يفعلون ذلك لارتباط صلاة الجنازة بكتاب الصلاة، والله أعلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

هذه أبواب الفقه كاملة، من كتاب بداية المتفقه للشيخ وحيد بالي:
*الفقـه*
*فيه ستة وثلاثون كتابًا:*
*1-** كتاب الطهارة*

*2-** كتاب الصلاة*


*3-** كتاب الجنائز*

*4-** كتاب الزكاة*


*5-** كتاب الصيام*

*6-** كتاب الاعتكاف*


*7-** كتاب الحج*

*8-* *كتاب الجهاد*


*9-* *كتاب البيع*

*10-** كتاب الحجر*


*11-** كتاب الشركة*

*12-** كتاب العارية*


*13-** كتاب العصب*

*14-** كتاب الوقف*


*15-** كتاب الوصايا*

*16-** كتاب الفرائض*


*17-** كتاب العتق*

*18-** كتاب النكاح*


*19-* *كتاب الصداق*

*20-** كتاب الخلع*


*21-* *كتاب الطلاق*

*22-** كتاب الإيلاء*


*23-* *كتاب الظهار*

*24-** كتاب اللعان*


*25-** كتاب العدة*

*26-** كتاب الرضاع*


*27-** كتاب النفقات*

*28-** كتاب الجنايات*


*29-** كتاب الديات*

*30-** كتاب الحدود*


*31-** كتاب الأطعمة*

*32-** كتاب الصيد والذبائح*


*33-** كتاب الأيمان*

*34-** كتاب القضاء*


*35-** كتاب الشهادات*

*36-** كتاب الإقرار*

----------

